# Uber Driver App glitches



## MiamiDan (Sep 19, 2016)

I've been dealing lately with days on end of zero ride requests and believing my uber app was faulty or something was wrong. I went from 5-10 Lux rides a week to 0 with being online for 12hrs a day. Even with being the only Lux driver in the area. 

I'd ask neighbors to request a ride to see if my app was working, and either the request would go to a driver much further away or would go un-received and canceled stating no drivers were active in the area. My app shows me as active, the rider app shows me active, but for some reason I'm not receiving ride request.

I tried Uber support which is useless, they simply keep repeating the same resets of app, reset network, uninstall and reinstall app, restart phone, you know the drill. No matter how many times you reply that you've done it all, they keep repeating same thing.

What I noticed when my app is working, is when I'm online but using another app or on my phones home page; I will receive a notice from Uber asking if I wanted to stay online after 10-15min. 

When my app is NOT working; I could be 12hrs online and not getting any notification at all of being outide the uber app asking if I want to stay online. 

I'm guessing this glitch may be a sign or the cause of my app not receiving ride requests from coming in. 

I've uninstalled and reinstalled app, restarted phone, reset network, same issue. I even installed the driver app in another phone and still same issue. I've noticed when my app is active and notifying me if I want to remain online, I'm getting ride requests as normal. When the app is not asking me if I want to remain online, it's likely stuck or frozen and blocking or not receiving ride request.

Uber should have a better way of diagnosing and testing the app and supporting us. Any suggestions on problem, correction?


----------



## ColoradoRockies (Feb 11, 2016)

I drive Select and I am having the same issues as you. After 2 days with NO requests I tried pimging myself and it went to a driver 10 minutes away! I then had multiple people try to request me while standing next to me; no luck. Mind you no drivers were within 7 minutes of my location.

Multiple people are reporting this issue around the country, so you are not alone. I do show up on the pax app as the closest driver, I just don't get the request.

The app sent me a few requests over the weekend, but they were for rides over 10 minutes away and other drivers were closer to the rider. 

I am back to not getting rides today (Monday), and I had a new problem over the weekend. The driver app would beep once with a request and then just lock up. I have reset everything and even got a new phone. No luck with anything and Uber, as usual, is absolutely no help at all.


----------



## MiamiDan (Sep 19, 2016)

I've noticed inconsistencies in the app. Yesterday when online that image of the car showed up and I was getting notifications every few minutes asking to stay online and app seemed to work. This morning when logged on there was no image of the car and I'm getting zero notifications and guessing I'll get zero pings. Anyone else notice this and why this happens?

P.S.
Nevermind, seems this has nothing to do with notifications as even now I'm getting none. This is ridiculous, multi billion dollar company based on this app and support for this app and it's users is zero.


----------



## Killz (Jan 31, 2017)

I am having the same issue. One or two rides and waiting online for the rest of the day.


----------



## ColoradoRockies (Feb 11, 2016)

Our issue is NO rides. Not even when someone is standing right next to the car and doing the request.


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2015)

Having the same issue here in NJ as uberBlack/SUV...support staff is less than helpful. Losing a lot of money here.

Last trip request was on Monday at noon. My vehicle appears on the passenger app, but when requested goes to a driver 10-15 minutes away or times out an tells passenger app no vehicles available even with the car on the screen.

I have run through all of the troubleshooting suggestions I can think of, but still cannot receive a ping


----------



## ColoradoRockies (Feb 11, 2016)

Douglas,
There is nothing you can do. Dan and I have tried everything, including new phones. This is definitely an Uber issue, and is affecting drivers all over the country. I have now lost a week's worth of earnings from Uber. It is unethical that they let things like this happen. They will never acknowledge a problem and all we can hope for is that the issue gets fixed soon.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

MiamiDan said:


> I've been dealing lately with days on end of zero ride requests and believing my uber app was faulty or something was wrong. I went from 5-10 Lux rides a week to 0 with being online for 12hrs a day. Even with being the only Lux driver in the area.
> 
> I'd ask neighbors to request a ride to see if my app was working, and either the request would go to a driver much further away or would go un-received and canceled stating no drivers were active in the area. My app shows me as active, the rider app shows me active, but for some reason I'm not receiving ride request.
> 
> ...


i have this app issue 2 months ago ur lucky u just starting to get it i if i am correct it will auto fix it self. with 2-3 days but if it dont fix it self 2-3 days that means ur screw like me

i tried everything ping myself midnight only my car was there it says that no car was available i also went to green hub they have their demo phone it can ping my phone but if passenger try to request me it will not work so they think there is no glitch i report this issue wrote many emails no 1 from uber can fix it..the only way it can fix is people report this 10000 a day otherwise uber will not care.

P.S I POST ABOUT THIS ISSUE RIGHT AFTER CHRISTMAS...AFTER CHRISTMAS MY UBER APP GOT MESS UP I CANT PING MYSELF GOT NO REQUEST AT ALL FOR 3-4 HOURS. THIS IS STILL HAPENNING TO ME RIGHT NOW I USUALLY DO AIRPORT HOURS I ALWYAS GET SELECT RIDE NO MATTER WHAT NOW IS COMPLETE ZERO SELECT RIDES AND I AM DOING UBERSELECT ONLY..BUT SINCE MY UBER ACC WAS MESS UP I HAVE TO DO X/XL/SELECT TO KEEP THE MONEY IN I USE TO MAKE $1000 A WEEK NOW IS LIKE $500 A WEEK DUE TO THIS ISSUE

HERE IS MY POST RIGHT AFTER CHRISTMAS (DEC 29TH THIS STUPID ISSUE HAPPEN TO ME)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-go-online-but-cant-accept-any-pings.128501/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/seriously-need-help-its-been-a-week-now.131745/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-uber-account-is-not-acting-normal.131755/

AGAIN UBER IS SO BAD THEY DONT EVEN KNOW THAT THERE IS A GLITCH IS THEIR SYSTEM I CANT BELIEVE IT. I AM LOSING SOOOO MUCH MONEY BECAUSE OF THIS ISSUE AND I LIVE IN A SUPER BUSY AREA AND I GET ZERO SELECT RIDE! THIS IS HOW BAD IT IS! DAMN WE NEED MORE PEOPLE TO HAVE THIS ISSUE SO IT CAN BE FIXED!


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

WELL IM GLAD MORE PEOPLE HAVING THIS PROBLEM NOW AND IT JUST NOT ME I THINK UBER WILL TAKE ABOUT 1 YEAR TO FIX THIS ISSUE SINCE THEY HAVE SO MANY DRIVERS THEY DON'T REALLY CARE ABOUT THEIR OWN APP BEING BUGGED


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2015)

ColoradoRockies said:


> Douglas,
> There is nothing you can do. Dan and I have tried everything, including new phones. This is definitely an Uber issue, and is affecting drivers all over the country. I have now lost a week's worth of earnings from Uber. It is unethical that they let things like this happen. They will never acknowledge a problem and all we can hope for is that the issue gets fixed soon.


I went to an office today and he changed something and I was able to get a ping (only one) but now it's back to what it was. The biggest issue I have is the fact that I spent a day in the cold car waiting because it's not busy by my house (I drove 100 miles round trip) without a ping and without knowing that the ping was not coming...


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Douglas said:


> I went to an office today and he changed something and I was able to get a ping (only one) but now it's back to what it was. The biggest issue I have is the fact that I spent a day in the cold car waiting because it's not busy by my house (I drove 100 miles round trip) without a ping and without knowing that the ping was not coming...


trust me those brainless people at uberhub cannot do anything besides deleting your car and re-upload the paper work.

this problem is a bug from their app no way we can fix it by going to green hub or emailing support all we can do now is pray that more people have this issue then they will finally realize its a bug and start fixing it.


----------



## ColoradoRockies (Feb 11, 2016)

I also wasted many hours before I figured out my app wasn't able to receive requests. This is so frustrating, even when the same problem is brought to their attention by multiple drivers they still can not (or won't) fix the issue.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

this morning I got an airport ride then returned to stalk my favorite complex of apartments and for 1 1/2 hrs no pings while on the rider app I can see cars coming from 1 mile away and picking up pax .......I suspect yesterdays upgrade had a bug....contacted support and twice got the standard exact message about moving to a busier location....when I was at a consistent good spot for 3 months....


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> this morning I got an airport ride then returned to stalk my favorite complex of apartments and for 1 1/2 hrs no pings while on the rider app I can see cars coming from 1 mile away and picking up pax .......I suspect yesterdays upgrade had a bug....contacted support and twice got the standard exact message about moving to a busier location....when I was at a consistent good spot for 3 months....


yea ur pretty much screw now. the only way to see if this problem is fixed is just ping urself if u can ping urself while ur at the same location that mean its working again if not then yea ur pretty much got the bugged issue


----------



## maxys77 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, Guys I am from Colombo Sri Lanka. Yes we too facing the same issue. " I'd ask neighbors to request a ride to see if my app was working, and either the request would go to a driver much further away or would go un-received and canceled stating no drivers were active in the area. My app shows me as active, the rider app shows me active, but for some reason I'm not receiving ride request as it was used be in the past. " My income declined half now. Pretty bad.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

maxys77 said:


> Hi, Guys I am from Colombo Sri Lanka. Yes we too facing the same issue. " I'd ask neighbors to request a ride to see if my app was working, and either the request would go to a driver much further away or would go un-received and canceled stating no drivers were active in the area. My app shows me as active, the rider app shows me active, but for some reason I'm not receiving ride request as it was used be in the past. " My income declined half now. Pretty bad.


nice welcome to the club


----------



## candygirl (Oct 15, 2016)

HI all. I am from Atlanta GA. I've been having very similar issue since last Sunday 1/29/17 but I think the issue started from Friday the 27th and then I got xl and select pings Saturday day thru the night. At almost 5am Sunday the issue started again. Literally no xl and select pings until I went to our physical office two days in a row until it was "fixed" and i was reassured there would be no further problems. No answer was given on what was wrong. Wednesday and Thursday it worked fine but then today it was back to square one. I was only getting x pings again, no xl and select and when i went on my xl/select only platform it was totally dry. I don't know what the issue is. I haven't read thru everyone's post but hopefully we can come up with a fix


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of people are having the same issue, some don't even know they are having it...I know not everyone looks at these forums either. 

I believe that mine is fixed, but its just been slow lately...I am not sure, wish I could tell. They told me that you cannot ping yourself anymore...I think that has something to do with the promotions they run for driver to make minimum number of rides.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Douglas said:


> Sounds like a lot of people are having the same issue, some don't even know they are having it...I know not everyone looks at these forums either.
> 
> I believe that mine is fixed, but its just been slow lately...I am not sure, wish I could tell. They told me that you cannot ping yourself anymore...I think that has something to do with the promotions they run for driver to make minimum number of rides.


that is bs if u cant ping urself that means u still got the bug

there is no way for them to know that ur wife/mom/brother/sister or neighbor is requesting so u can always ping urself if u cant ping urself then yea u got the bug


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

If your rating is lower than other drivers in your area then the pax will go to the driver with the highest rating. Also they have been know to block drivers temporarily if you do something to piss them off like refusing several rides in a row cause you didn't want to drive out of the peak surge zone and drive to far to pick up pax in a lowe or 0 surge zone. Trust me they are petty as hell and vindictive.


----------



## ColoradoRockies (Feb 11, 2016)

I am no longer able to ping myself.


----------

